# 2006 Jetta TDI AUX Cable install



## Reaper. (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello, I'm creating a new topic here because after reading the last post in the iPod installation topic in this section, the OP had mentioned he is not viewing the thread anymore if anyone has questions, and I noticed many people posted who weren't acknowledged, so I figured this was appropriate, sorry if it wasn't..

On to the point:
I have a 2006 Jetta TDI I just bought, and I've been working on it for the past few days. The head unit I have is the one seen in this image:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/media/RADIO_PICTURES/RADIO_MK5_BASIC.jpg

I know that the tutorial there says you can install AUX to any of the head units there, but they don't seem to get too much into specifics for my specific model I don't think?

So my question is, if I want to keep the original head unit, how could I install AUX to this? It doesn't have the external CD changer, or a SAT button as seen in the picture. I want to keep the stock headunit because it looks natural, unlike if I put some aftermarket one that would stick out. I would also consider swapping directly to a newer head unit with AUX already installed but I heard this causes some problems with the unit not knowing when to sleep?

What is my best option to keep a OEM head unit and get AUX in my case? How could I do it?

Again, sorry if I've been ignorant in any way when posting this.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not sure how helpful this is/if already been resolved, but ECS has adapters: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Interior/Sound_System/iPod/

In for answers, been thinking about this myself.


----------



## bettyzhu (Jun 17, 2013)

*TDI AUX Cable install*

you can check the installation guide :http://www.autoradiodvdgpstv.com/car-dvd-install/VW-Bora-DVD-Player-GPS-Navigation-install-guide.rar


----------

